# Worried about Shell...



## russianpedro (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi, I just adopted a Russian Tortoise. He has these whitish indented spots on his carapace. There is no smell, no ooze and nothing squishy. The entire shell is hard and dry. I did give him a bath because he was full of poop, the white did not come off. I tried to scratch it gently, and it did not come off either. 

Also, most of his scutes have indents at the top. What could cause this? I don't know much about his prior care, is it due to lack of proper nutrition, lighting? 

Do you know what this is and do you think this merits a vet visit? I was going to see if I could just bring his poop in for a check (to not stress him out more, considering that he just changed homes), but should I bring him at the same time or wait until he settles a bit? I don't know how old he is, but he is around 5 inches. 

Here are some more pictures. Thanks so much for your time and help.


----------



## GBtortoises (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like normal wear and tear for a wild Russian tortoise. The white is the bone that the scute is adhered to. The scute is comprised of keratin which is essentially the same material as fingernails. In the wild and often outdoors in captivity the tortoises can encounter surfaces and objects that may be abrasive, chip or penetrate the keratin. Bacteria and fungus can then enter the same area. It is very common with tortoises from harsh environments.

It has nothing to do with poor nutrition, lighting or any aspect of previous care. If the shell were soft in spots or a lot of fungal areas were present it would be a different story. The chances are good that the tortoise arrived in captivity looking like it does.

If the areas are hard & dry they are most likely old "wounds" and nothing to worry about. If the exposed areas and/or the area immediately around them are soft, yellowish or have a distinct odor they are active fungal areas and should be treated. 
Based on your photos they appear to be old spots. Even if they aren't old, they are so minor that it really does not warrant a vet visit. 

If it's a male and around 5" it is or nearly is full grown. It could be anywhere from 6 to 20 years old or more. It's pretty tough to say. If it is a female at that size it may have another 2-3" to grow to full adult size.


----------



## russianpedro (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for your very informative reply! It really explained a lot. Guess I was worrying for nothing. 

I was also wondering if maybe he had been wild caught, I guess you answered that question too. The person who had him before had him for at least a year, I think. But I don't know if he grew at all or not during that time. 

Thanks again!


----------

